# Hunter's New RIDE



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's new RIDE arrived yesterday and we have had a lot of fun riding around the house. Hunter isn't so sure about the crinkle sound the bottom makes but I'll just make a little blanket for it or we'll toss his bed in like we did for these pictures. There were so many because he really was having a good time and I just kept clicking with the camera . So that we didn't annoy with too many pictures we made a collage. . Our favorite part - the logo is a little white dog in a red tee shirt!










Details:
- two swivel wheels
- two fixed wheels
- movable handle (can face you or out)
- lower basket for storing items
- canopy
- zip in screen
- pocket on back for storing items (with another netted catch all)
- 4 different leash attachments

We haven't tried it outside yet but perhaps today will be the day!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hunter looks so happy in his new ride, He says that this is the one special edition called the Huntermobile. Also love the plaid it looks so like you Hunter manly like. Love all the pictures and I know it will help you as well in a lot of different situations. A lot of the stores will also allow you in the store as long as they are zipped in and can't get out. So that means more places to go and more stories and adventures for us to see. Yeah, for Hunter congratulations on your new ride. I knew you would convince mommy and daddy with those sweet begging eyes.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I like that stroller. It sounds like it's got all the features and then some. And, the plaid - not a sissy stroller at all. Enjoy your new ride, Master Hunter.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Erin, love that collage of cute little Hunter!! Looks like someone is a spoiled maltese around here!!  Let us know how Hunter enjoys the ride!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunter is stylin' in his new stroller! It looks great and he looks like he loves it!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute stroller! Hunter can holler at the ladies in his new ride! :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Adorable pictures and such a cute stroller. Did Hunter "christen" this one? LOL!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hunter looks cool in his new ride!! B)


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Love it! My hubby won't let me use mine!!!!!! :huh: 
I have to find a baby stroller that has a big enough basket for Brie because she loves to ride.
Hunter looks so happy!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! I LOVE that stroller Erin! It looks awsome and Hunter looks so happy! Don't worry Erin, you'll get used to having a doggie stroller! LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh LOVE his new ride and LOVE Hunter 

Kat


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881213


> Love it! My hubby won't let me use mine!!!!!! :huh:
> I have to find a baby stroller that has a big enough basket for Brie because she loves to ride.
> Hunter looks so happy![/B]



Sue, you need a double pram like this. Then Brie and the new baby can both ride comfortably!
[attachment=61494:1100428_f260.jpg]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881231


> Sue, you need a double pram like this. Then Brie and the new baby can both ride comfortably!
> [attachment=61494:1100428_f260.jpg][/B]


 :biggrin: :smheat: :smheat: ohh that would be great and funny at the same time! 


hunter looks supersweet in his new RIDE! I love the last picture in the bottom row. 
ohh hunter is such a handsome and precious boy :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881231


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881213





> Love it! My hubby won't let me use mine!!!!!! :huh:
> I have to find a baby stroller that has a big enough basket for Brie because she loves to ride.
> Hunter looks so happy![/B]



Sue, you need a double pram like this. Then Brie and the new baby can both ride comfortably!
[attachment=61494:1100428_f260.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't see the image. But you are right.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881233


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881231





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881213





> Love it! My hubby won't let me use mine!!!!!! :huh:
> I have to find a baby stroller that has a big enough basket for Brie because she loves to ride.
> Hunter looks so happy![/B]



Sue, you need a double pram like this. Then Brie and the new baby can both ride comfortably!
[attachment=61494:1100428_f260.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't see the image. But you are right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay i see it now. Lol! thats very funny. My husband would crack.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Hunter looks so happy in his new ride!! So cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881234


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881233





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881231





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Feb 3 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881213





> Love it! My hubby won't let me use mine!!!!!! :huh:
> I have to find a baby stroller that has a big enough basket for Brie because she loves to ride.
> Hunter looks so happy![/B]



Sue, you need a double pram like this. Then Brie and the new baby can both ride comfortably!
[attachment=61494:1100428_f260.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't see the image. But you are right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay i see it now. Lol! thats very funny. My husband would crack.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ha ha ha - that's the point! I would love to be there and see his face .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Take that baby for a spin Erin! Hunter's new ride is HOOKED UP!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks like he is ready to go.
Very Cute!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

COLD COLD COLD!!! We bundled up and went out for a walk and got back about 20 minutes ago but its taken my poor camera a few minutes to warm up. Since so many of our friends have new babies we walked Hunter near the stroller for 1/3 of our walk, then moved him next to it the next 1/3, then I pushed and held the leash for the next 1/3. 

You are probably thinking - why didn't we put Hunter in the stroller? Well, he's been cooped up for almost 2 weeks due to the nasty cold weather amid other things so he really needed to run and walk and just get some energy out. But, I usually carry him down the hill back towards our house since its really steep and bad for his knees. So, at the hill we placed him in the stroller and wheeled him down the main road towards home.

Hunter loved it (I had a feeling he would). Here are two pictures of us coming up our driveway -


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Erin, you and Hunter look adorable!!

You are reminding me that I need to go exercise too....this cold is such a drag!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's just too cute...what a sweetie, he loves it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Priceless pictures Erin, now Hunter is all ready.......no excuses. :wub: Hunter you are just tooooooooo handsome!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hunter looks so ADORABLE!!! And I love his stroller!! He does look like he's enjoying his new ride. 


By the way, those before/after photos of you posted the other day of Hunter, wow- what a difference. He literally looks like a different dog- and much healthier, happier and loved one.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw I love it! Hunter is just a handsome boy in his new stroller


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now if he isn't something!!! Mr. King Hunter, looking out over his kingdom!!! His stroller is darling and when you go somewhere, you can put him in it and don't have to worry about other dogs or people grabbing him!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - you got it! :chili: Hunter is quite the little stud muffin in his new plaid stroller!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, no. Hunter's got wheels. :w00t: Now he can go cruisin' for the ladies. You know how they like those guys with converibles. B) I just love that photo of you and him coming up the driveway. So adorable. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Abolutely adorable!!! He looks like he is enjoying himself!!! Fabulous photos!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 3 2010, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881170


> Hunter looks so happy in his new ride, He says that this is the one special edition called the Huntermobile. Also love the plaid it looks so like you Hunter manly like. Love all the pictures and I know it will help you as well in a lot of different situations. A lot of the stores will also allow you in the store as long as they are zipped in and can't get out. So that means more places to go and more stories and adventures for us to see. Yeah, for Hunter congratulations on your new ride. I knew you would convince mommy and daddy with those sweet begging eyes. [/B]


He does look happy - doesn't he?!!? Hunter pretty much has always gone everywhere with me (except the grocery store) but I can see this being a great way to go to outdoor shopping areas without having him in a bag when actually in the store attempting to try on clothes!

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881178


> I like that stroller. It sounds like it's got all the features and then some. And, the plaid - not a sissy stroller at all. Enjoy your new ride, Master Hunter.[/B]


I did love the flip handle. The only thing that I think could be better are (1) better wheels for sand and (2) wider front stance for tires so when you flip the handle your feet are less likely to hit the tires.

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 3 2010, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881179


> Erin, love that collage of cute little Hunter!! Looks like someone is a spoiled maltese around here!!  Let us know how Hunter enjoys the ride![/B]


See our pictures in post 20 - I think he had a great time.

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 3 2010, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881180


> Hunter is stylin' in his new stroller! It looks great and he looks like he loves it![/B]



QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881192


> Cute stroller! Hunter can holler at the ladies in his new ride! :biggrin:[/B]


ha ha ha - we will have to work on manners! No little man of mine will be whistling at the ladies as he rides on by.  

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 3 2010, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881197


> Adorable pictures and such a cute stroller. Did Hunter "christen" this one? LOL![/B]


He didn't 'christen' this one but has really enjoyed sitting in it while in the house. I think he KNOWS its his!

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 3 2010, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881202


> hunter looks cool in his new ride!! B)[/B]


aww....thanks!

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881217


> Wow! I LOVE that stroller Erin! It looks awsome and Hunter looks so happy! Don't worry Erin, you'll get used to having a doggie stroller! LOL[/B]


It felt really WIERD pushing it through the neighborhood but I am sure we will get used to it. Our family already gets a kick out of his bike basket and car seat so why not a stroller 

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 3 2010, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881230


> awwwh LOVE his new ride and LOVE Hunter
> 
> Kat[/B]


he's hoping his stroller will get him to your house for a visit. I had to explain that we had to go on an airplane too but he's not too big a fan of that  as the lines at the airport are too long.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 3 2010, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881239


> Take that baby for a spin Erin! Hunter's new ride is HOOKED UP![/B]


we did and it was fun! I think he loves his new ride!

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 3 2010, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881280


> Erin, you and Hunter look adorable!!
> 
> You are reminding me that I need to go exercise too....this cold is such a drag!!
> 
> xoxoxo[/B]


aww.....thank you! Its sooo cold outside - exercise is not something we have been doing on a regular basis this winter. Gotta get my big old butt to the gym!

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881300


> that's just too cute...what a sweetie, he loves it![/B]


awww..... We love him!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 3 2010, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881307


> Priceless pictures Erin, now Hunter is all ready.......no excuses. :wub: Hunter you are just tooooooooo handsome![/B]


no excuses - we will be using it again soon. He seemed to like it so why not!?!?

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 3 2010, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881310


> Hunter looks so ADORABLE!!! And I love his stroller!! He does look like he's enjoying his new ride.
> 
> 
> By the way, those before/after photos of you posted the other day of Hunter, wow- what a difference. He literally looks like a different dog- and much healthier, happier and loved one.[/B]


Thank you so much for the compliments - we are loving how wonderful Hunter looks now. Now your baby needs a litle stroller 

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 3 2010, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881312


> Aw I love it! Hunter is just a handsome boy in his new stroller [/B]


Thanks! 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881315


> Now if he isn't something!!! Mr. King Hunter, looking out over his kingdom!!! His stroller is darling and when you go somewhere, you can put him in it and don't have to worry about other dogs or people grabbing him!!!![/B]


That's the plan - at least we hope :biggrin:. I really hope that he learns to sleep in the stroller so that it wil also be a restful place for him when we travel. 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Feb 3 2010, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881346


> Hooray - you got it! :chili: Hunter is quite the little stud muffin in his new plaid stroller![/B]


aww....thanks!

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881347


> Oh, no. Hunter's got wheels. :w00t: Now he can go cruisin' for the ladies. You know how they like those guys with converibles. B) I just love that photo of you and him coming up the driveway. So adorable. :wub:[/B]


Thanks you . His daddy just traded in his convertible so of course, Hunter had to get one


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What priceless pictures of Hunter. He looks like the "king of all that he surveys." And, oh, so happy!!!! Thanks for sharing! By the way - it sure looks cold up your way! Brrrr!

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter you are soooo spoiled  love his new stroller, what great pictures of littleman hunter :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! he looks like a little Prince :wub: what a lucky little dog to have you pushing him around the town. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the looks of that stroller! Course having handsome Hunter in there may have something to do with it. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Great choice of stroller! The plaid is super manly for Mr. Hunter!
I like how you added all the details/specs of the stroller because you knew that we'd all be curious!  
I need a larger one that can hold two Malts. My pink Pet Gear stroller is a one Malt buggy. 
Or maybe my pups can bum a ride from Hunter! :biggrin: 
Just don't ask them for gas money! Cause they spend it all on treats! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he sure looks like he loves it, how cute.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You're going to love the stroller. I take Angel with me to a lot of street festivals, and I use her strollers. I don't have to worry about someone stepping on her, or her getting into something on the street (gum, candy, etc). Kids don't have such easy access to her, and when I stop to shop, I know exactly where she is and what she's not doing. Enjoy!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Erin, you and Hunter both are going to love the stroller :thmbup:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

What a cool ride Hunter has. He looks like he's enjoying himself. Now you may have to beat away all the girls that are going to swarm after him in his coolmobile.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOo thrilled that you got that plaid stroller for Hunter . You know he loved that stroller in the store and had his little heart set on one. He looks so happy . Thanks for all the great pix .


----------

